

Show HN: PHP Plumber – the base layer of a web app with drop-in components - joshanthony
http://phpplumber.12startups.co/

======
xrstf
I'm always sceptical of so-called "drop-in things". PHP Plumber is supposed to
contain "Drop-in create, read, update and delete functions" \-- what is that
even supposed to mean?

But the bigger issue for me is that there is practically no license
information. It's supposed to be built ontop of Laraval, but what does a buyer
actually get? Can I use one license for all my projects? Do I need to buy it
for each project? Is it anually? What about use in non-commercial projects? Am
I required to put a credits link somewhere?

Considering I get something similar by just slapping Laravel + a few bundles +
Bootstrap together, I don't think this startup idea could fly, much less could
substain a business for a longer period of time (and __if __I bought into it,
I certainly wouldn 't support to be dropped a year later because you go out of
business).

